# Schubert's Goethe songs



## science

I didn't get to listen to much music today, but one thing I did hear is Fischer-Dieskau singing Schubert's Goethe songs.










The highlight of that disk is the best "Erlkonig" I've ever heard. It's so good, it might be the single best performance that I've heard of any song.

My other accomplishment in the musical realm was that I finally finished uploading Gardiner's "Sacred Masterpieces" box of Bach.










I've listened to the entire box several times now, though I've only followed the occasional cantata closely. (The cantatas are more or less an uncharted wilderness to me. But I'm a huge, huge fan of #83 "Ich habe genug" as sung by Hans Hotter.) I haven't been a Gardiner fan, but he's growing on me. I still strongly prefer Richter's recording of the _St. John Passion_, but in other works Gardiner's elegance increasingly appeals to me. My favorite _Mass in B minor_ at this time is Hengelbrock, but I like Gardiner's and Richter's too.

Here is the box with Richter's recordings:










And here is Hotter's recording of Cantata #83:










It occurs to me that I should mention that the other songs on Fischer-Dieskau's album of Schubert's Goethe songs are also good.


----------

